# Earwigs!?



## acdcfan23 (Jun 23, 2014)

Okay my 2 bunnies are in hutches outside (mom don't want them in the house) and there hay must be attracting earwigs!! I found some in there food (changed containers) found them all through their bale of hay (tossed it and got new stuff and put it in a tupperware tub) but now they are in the cages!! Any tips on what i could do here!?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2014)

I think you can get earwig baits... not sure. If so, I would put a couple around the hutch (not in them), out of bunnies reach but near enough. Perhaps even half cover them with something so it's a more inviting place for the earwigs to go to.

Not sure what to suggest otherwise than a thorough clean out.


----------



## acdcfan23 (Jun 23, 2014)

I just cleaned the one on my porch out just have bedding in it ill have to just give her hay when I'm with her but ill have to try traps on my other thanks


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Just to add in some info about earwigs... (I must have a couple dozen in my house at any given time) Earwigs require moist, cool places and are found in damp areas like mulch, flower beds, etc. So it totally makes sense that they took a liking to your hay bale, food, and cage. Earwigs are also scavengers, they eat rotting things but also eat other unwanted bugs and fly larvae. They might be doing you a service! They are ugly, but they won't harm any of the hay/food. Oh, also they won't harm the bunnies. You can look up easy solutions online for you to manage the earwig population.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 23, 2014)

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> Just to add in some info about earwigs... (I must have a couple dozen in my house at any given time) Earwigs require moist, cool places and are found in damp areas like mulch, flower beds, etc. So it totally makes sense that they took a liking to your hay bale, food, and cage. Earwigs are also scavengers, they eat rotting things but also eat other unwanted bugs and fly larvae. They might be doing you a service! They are ugly, but they won't harm any of the hay/food. Oh, also they won't harm the bunnies. You can look up easy solutions online for you to manage the earwig population.


 
Yup deal with the moisture. The hay should not be attracting them as it should not be moist or decomposing or in any way tempting to them.
Keep your rabbits hutch as clean as possible as well. Is it sealed wood? or is it untreated and allowed to remain moist if it rains or the rabbit pees on any wood?
http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Earwigs


----------

